# South Padre Island



## llfb (Dec 19, 2012)

HI, I am going on vacation and want to check out any knitting stores near by...Anyone know of knitting stores in the South Padre Island, Texas? Thanks in advance. LLFB


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

Google "yarn stores South Padre Island, TX" and you'll get a listing of them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Have you looked on the Knit Map? http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## Isabel.L (Feb 4, 2015)

I think your best bet would be to look in Corpus Christie. I am pretty certain you would not find a yarn shop on the island.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Have fun, it is beautiful there.


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

I am a winter Texan and live about 40 minutes from South Padre. As far as I know there are no yarn shops anywhere in the Valley. There are stores such as Hobby Lobby and Micheal which carry yarn. Closest to South Padre would be Brownsville


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know of nay stores but I envy where you are going! We were there some years back and loved it...


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Check knit map. There is one in McAllen.


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

Isabel.L said:


> I think your best bet would be to look in Corpus Christie. I am pretty certain you would not find a yarn shop on the island.


Or Brownsville, which is near South Padre. Corpus is near the north end of Padre, which is a pretty long island!


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

sorry to say but there is nothing in McAllen


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

On knit map click on Texas first, then go to McAllen


----------

